# Moving sprinkler head



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm putting in some 4x4 landscape ties and have to move some heads. Is funny pipe the way to go? I have to move about 6" or so. Rain Bird heads if that matters……thanks


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Assuming they are already installed with funny pipe, you can either shorten the pipe or splice in a short section to legthen the pipe. Brand of head does not matter. If they are installed different, the above may not work. If they are installed directly on PVC, for example, you will need to add a short run of funny pipe from the PVC to the new head location.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I moved a bunch recently that were originally pvc risers. I found the pvc 1/2" (or 3/4" in if you have it) male thread to soft pipe (90 degree) fitting and then the reverse (female thread) at Home Depot for a buck or so each, then connected them with as much swing-arm tubing as needed. The swing-arm tubing was thicker and had a green stripe down the side. I suppose you could use funny pipe, too, but I figured I didn;t want to dig it out again, so I used the thicker walled stuff.

Fittings:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1-2-in-Barbed-x-1-2-in-MNPT-Irrigation-Swing-Pipe-Elbow-SWGE050S/100186504?MERCH=REC-_-searchViewed-_-NA-_-100186504-_-N
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1-2-in-Barb-x-1-2-in-Female-Pipe-Thread-Irrigation-Swing-Pipe-Elbow-SWGF050/100197197

Swing Pipe Tubing
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Swing-Pipe-100-ft-Coil-for-Sprinkler-Installation-SWGP100/100212620


----------

